# New gun to try out



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Got a Steven’s 555e in 16 gauge. Trying to track down Ammo so I can try it out. Only had time to hunt a couple times this year.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Good looking gun, too nice for the marsh! Boss shotshells always has some 16 gauge loads in stock, they are supposedly hammers (copper plated bismuth) but they are pricey. Part of the fun of shooting a new gun is wondering what it's first duck will be, keep us posted!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

SW in Midvale had some 16 steel loads on the shelf a day ago. Had plenty of 10 gauge if ones in the market for it.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I’ll have to check it out. Got some boss #7 on the way.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought one of these in 28 gauge for my wife a few years ago. It's a fun little gun, other than the trigger pull on ours was pretty heavy. We sent it back to be adjusted and it is still about 7 lbs, but better than what it was.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

That’s my next shotgun, I need a 28 ga.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a 10,12,20 and 16 now. Trying to get all my bases covered so I can use whatever Ammo is available.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

One of the unique qualities of double guns is mass centralization, which means at least 50% of the weight of the gun is between your hands. This reduces the moment of inertia of a gun, so it feels more lively, quicker. Aluminum receivers, being lighter, reduce mass centralization. Browning does this, too, which I don't care for. I have three 16 gauge SxS shotguns, all with steel receivers, all of which handle extremely well.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I like how it swings. I have to break the habit of taking my finger off the trigger after the first shot. I keep looking for a rear trigger


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Got out to hunt the storm today. Only bird in range was a lone coot. Softest shooting shotgun. Softer than my sxs 20ga


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

We did better than that but not by much. Thought the storm would move them better. Oh well, maybe we were in the wrong spot. Lots fewer birds on the rest pond at FB, so they either pushed out or were in the interior marshes.

Pretty gun! I'd love a 16 one day.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I didnt trust myself to find my way in and out of the phrags in the low visibility so I hunted a slough I usually see a lot of birds at. First copy I’ve ever seen there oddly enough


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

^coot


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MWScott72 said:


> We did better than that but not by much. Thought the storm would move them better. Oh well, maybe we were in the wrong spot. Lots fewer birds on the rest pond at FB, so they either pushed out or were in the interior marshes.
> 
> Pretty gun! I'd love a 16 one day.


it was still fun getting out there with ya, thanks again brother! I think we downed 7 and retrieved 5, not the worst day I’ve ever had, that’s for sure and that’s even with my decoys and waders getting stolen!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ray said:


> …and that’s even with my decoys and waders getting stolen!


Say what? Did you have decoys and waders get stolen out of the back of your truck in the parking lot while you were out hunting?

That’s terrible. I’ve aways been a bit too trusting in that department thinking no other hunter would steal out of a truck. If I had to put money on it, I’d bet it wasn’t another hunter but probably some scum bag who figured out they could cruise a full parking lot while all the vehicle owners are out in the marsh. But still very discouraging to hear if that is indeed the case.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Ray,
Do you need some loaner decoys until you can replace yours?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

It was actually stolen out of my vehicle right in front of my house at 3am, didn’t discover the waders were gone until I got out to the spot MWScott72 sent me. Since I was already committed I decided to hunt in sweatpants and shoes, Mike was kind enough to give me hand warmers to stuff in my shoes when my toes went numb. grunttwice just laughed at me.. 

Thanks, MrShane, I really appreciate that but I’ve already got a couple orders in, with how shipping is right now, they’ll probably arrive in a couple weeks.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I've gotta give Ray some credit on this hunt. He is definitely more man than I. In his situation, I would have called uncle in an hour or less and been completely miserable until then too. He lasted a good 3.5 hours before hitting the eject button! I bet it took him two hours in a REALLY hot shower to get his core temperature back to normal.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MWScott72 said:


> I've gotta give Ray some credit on this hunt. He is definitely more man than I. In his situation, I would have called uncle in an hour or less and been completely miserable until then too. He lasted a good 3.5 hours before hitting the eject button! I bet it took him two hours in a REALLY hot shower to get his core temperature back to normal.


if it wasn’t for your awesome setup, I probably wouldn’t have lasted as long as I did!


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

35whelen said:


> View attachment 150555
> 
> Got a Steven’s 555e in 16 gauge. Trying to track down Ammo so I can try it out. Only had time to hunt a couple times this year.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

I had a 16 gauge many years back. I sure enjoyed it. Don't remember where it went. It is not in my safe now.

I am living with my third wife. First two when they left ransacked the place. I was lucky to have a chair to sit on.. Perhaps one of them took the 16? Will never know.


----------

